# Fun Thread: Which Quadra is Best?



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> If one knew nothing about socionics, they could tell that Alpha Quadra is the best, just by the name.
> 
> Plus, we just have great taste. And cookies.


That's just cause the creators of this system were so obviously biased towards your quadra, being from it themselves. If I created Socionics I'd call gamma alpha too.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

If you don't pick your own quadra I think you probably don't belong to it. That's kinda what quadras are all about, right?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> What is the point of this thread when 99% of everyone just comes in to state their own quadra's name? That could just as well be determined by looking at their type on the left side and knowing which quadra each type belongs to. Saves time and thread space


Maybe everyone should just say their second choice.

I choose Deltas.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> Maybe everyone should just say their second choice.
> 
> I choose Deltas.


Ok. Betas. I'd say deltas too but I only ever admire delta STs, NFs make me want to punch something.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

Amaterasu said:


> Ok. Betas. I'd say deltas too but I only ever admire delta STs, NFs make me want to punch something.


Good, for me delta NFs are fine, but STs, specially LSEs, tend to annoy me. So you can get the STs and I talk with the NFs lol


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Hm, I'd say we should create a new naming system for the quadras:

Alphas = A Quadrant
Betas = B Quadrant
Gammas = G Quadrant 
Deltas = Omicron Persei 6... or D Quadrant.

Otherwise the naming convention in Socionics is arbitrary.

Also, I'm not really being serious but it wouldn't be a bad idea, imo.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

> ∫​*GAMMA 4 LYF~!∫*


I'm not much for that clique bizniz.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Blue Flare said:


> Good, for me delta NFs are fine, but STs, specially LSEs, tend to annoy me. So you can get the STs and I talk with the NFs lol


Thanks. Delta STs are just... cool. They know how to get shit done and make you feel all cozy at the same time. What's better than someone cozy AND efficient?



Monkey King said:


> I'm not much for that clique bizniz.


I like you.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> That's just cause the creators of this system were so obviously biased towards your quadra, being from it themselves. If I created Socionics I'd call gamma alpha too.


Actually I think it has something to do with the Supervision ring, but I was joking with that post anyways...


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Actually I think it has something to do with the Supervision ring, but I was joking with that post anyways...


Ok. What does it have to do with the supervision ring?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Actually I think it has something to do with the Supervision ring, but I was joking with that post anyways...


I remember reading somewhere that when Augusta was organizing her thoughts she wasn't sure which quadrant to say were first so she simply made hers first. It also wasn't known as Alpha until one of her proteges came along and decided to name the quadras using the Greek alphabet. So yeah, the quadra names are slightly arbitrary. At least in terms of what most people would understand the term "Alpha" to mean, which would actually be most Socionics Betas and to a lesser extent types from the other three that would fit the socio-sexual hierarchy definition of an "Alpha" (I'm trying to be gender neutral here but I'm sure you've heard the term Alpha Male and Beta Male before?).


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> Ok. What does it have to do with the supervision ring?


I can't remember or I would've elaborated. I think I read it in one of @_cyamitide_ 's posts. Might've been another ring as well, but it was the one that Augusta thought was the most important. 

But yeah, I was just joking, which I thought would be pretty clear in a thread like this.


----------



## LostDude (Jan 8, 2014)

Alpha FTW


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Isn't the idea of quadras that people who value same functions and are more likely to get along and like similar things and therefore they are put in a group?

'Cause if it's so most of this thread's people would answer their own quadra by default.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Okay so, objectively speaking, if there was a virus that exterminated every quadra except for one, which quadra would survive and rebuild civilization most effectively if it were the one that wasn't wiped out? Which quadra would be the most likely to minimize human suffering to the greatest degree?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Stampede said:


> Okay so, objectively speaking, if there was a virus that exterminated every quadra except for one, which quadra would survive and rebuild civilization most effectively if it were the one that wasn't wiped out? Which quadra would be the most likely to minimize human suffering to the greatest degree?


... Alphas? roud:


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> ... Alphas? roud:


Alphas too hawt for me babe.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Stampede said:


> Okay so, objectively speaking, if there was a virus that exterminated every quadra except for one, which quadra would survive and rebuild civilization most effectively if it were the one that wasn't wiped out? Which quadra would be the most likely to minimize human suffering to the greatest degree?





Word Dispenser said:


> ... Alphas? roud:


I don't know. I'd like to say alpha but they don't get as much shit done as gammas who are more practical. Alphas come up with the ideas to rebuild civilization, gammas implement them. 

Deltas I guess would be the most likely to try to minimize human suffering.

And the betas? They destroy civilization. :ninja:



Stampede said:


> Alphas too hawt for me babe.


Not this alpha.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> I don't know. I'd like to say alpha but they don't get as much shit done as gammas who are more practical. Alphas come up with the ideas to rebuild civilization, gammas implement them.
> 
> Deltas I guess would be the most likely to try to minimize human suffering.
> 
> ...



If this is accurate, then the quadra ranking in my opinion is:

Gamma>Alpha>Delta>Beta

Seems legit.

/thread


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

The order is Alpha>Gamma>Delta>Beta, in my opinion. Because Gammas aren't likely to minimize human suffering at all, or choose that to be a primary goal... So why would they be on top? Or would they? If Alphas are coming up with the ideas, then alphas are needed.

Of course, this is coming from someone who's cognition is naturally inclined to appreciate the idea rather than the reality, so take that as you will.

In my opinion, it's more likely that Alphas would choose that as a goal... And it's not like all the Alphas sit around like lumps. When they're getting around to doing things, and making society an ideal, it'd probably be more environmentally friendly, more accepting of differences, and focused more on making sure everyone is taken care of in terms of food and shelter. The SJs, in this case, would be applying and PRing the ideas, probably.

On the other hand, if everyone in society is of the same Quadra, wouldn't the world have minimized suffering anyway, because they'd all get along rather well, and have the same motivations for cognition? Of course, there will always be evil people in every Quadra, but.. Hm. It would be an interesting experiment.

Put a confirmed quadra group of people to live together, and see how long it takes for them to go crazy.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> Put a confirmed quadra group of people to live together, and see how long it takes for them to go crazy.


If I ever become a rich man, I'll be conducting tons of typology experiments.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Stampede said:


> If I ever become a rich man, I'll be conducting tons of typology experiments.


What's the likelihood of your becoming a rich man?

And more importantly-- How would you go about conducting typology experiments? I'd imagine there's some kind of boring bureaucracy and political correctness involved. :tongue:


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> And the betas? They destroy civilization. :ninja:


And by "destroy" you mean EIE ans IEI helping everyone to find the best solution, and live up to their full potential while our LSI and SLE duals get things done with their own brand of spontaneity, take charge attitude and rock hard logic? :wink: We're probably the only quadra whose members wouldn't drive each other crazy within a matter of hours as we're really skilled in creating warm connections and keeping groups together, measuring people's emotional reactions, and process them through our own realistic logic ans care toward the future and our community.

❤ Beta luv ❤


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> What's the likelihood of your becoming a rich man?
> 
> And more importantly-- How would you go about conducting typology experiments? I'd imagine there's some kind of boring bureaucracy and political correctness involved. :tongue:


Unlikely. Although I'm only twenty, so I have plenty of time. I could probably do it if I really want to.

Firstly, I'd conduct the experiment I proposed here: http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/292194-i-propose-experiment.html 

Quadras, clubs, the possibilities are endless.

I'd just hire some douchebags to handle the bullshit.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Stampede said:


> Okay so, objectively speaking, if there was a virus that exterminated every quadra except for one, which quadra would survive and rebuild civilization most effectively if it were the one that wasn't wiped out? Which quadra would be the most likely to minimize human suffering to the greatest degree?


Hah, well. It depends what you like.

If only Alphas survived the society would be happy and harmonious but no-one would feel the need to do anything extremely great. People would prefer hunting the days and telling good stories by the campfire in the evenings. Think about native African/American cultures.

Betas would achieve great things but the society would be one big power play. There would be great art galleries which are later on distroyed in a war of succession. Think about ancient Greece/Rome or Game of Thrones.

Gammas would have a society that would work, stressing the word work. Think about German/Japanese companies.

Deltas would quickly develop some kind of monarchy -based system with knights and damsels and few Robin Hoods here and there. Think about the Middle ages.

I would be happy in Beta -society but I'm a beta so I guess it's just natural.

(Needless to say this is based on blatant strereotypes...)


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

we betas are blessed and cursed at the same time.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Straystuff said:


> Gammas would have a society that would work, stressing the word work. Think about German/Japanese companies.


Nonsense. We'd spend the time out-snarking each other, drowning in feelings and making inappropriate jokes. 50-60% of society would wear black and everyone would shamelessly watch anime all the time.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Amaterasu said:


> Nonsense. We'd spend the time out-snarking each other, drowning in feelings and making inappropriate jokes. 50-60% of society would wear black and everyone would shamelessly watch anime all the time.


.......beautiful, I support you guys

Apparently the stereotype of the quadra is way off then?


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Straystuff said:


> .......beautiful, I support you guys


Thanks. We support ourselves too.



> Apparently the stereotype of the quadra is way off then?


It is kinda off yes, Socionics likes to overly emphasize Gammas' tendency to be productive and have only business-like conversations all the time.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Straystuff said:


> Hah, well. It depends what you like.
> 
> If only Alphas survived the society would be happy and harmonious but no-one would feel the need to do anything extremely great. People would prefer hunting the days and telling good stories by the campfire in the evenings. Think about native African/American cultures.
> 
> ...


Hmm.. Your idea of an Alpha society isn't what I'd like.. And I don't think that would be an Alpha society either. 

I mean, if you think about it in modern terms, there are a _lot _of Alpha geeks and nerds. So, uhm.. I think it's more likely that the 'campfire' would be like.. A D&D table. Or playing MMORPGs shamelessly together. Or, uhm.. I suppose a lot of us would be _making _games too. Reading books, doing artistic creative fun things... Lots of friends and warm happy times. We'd probably even go outdoors together, travelling, and enjoying good food and foreign fun.

Alpha society would be so fun. :kitteh:

Okay, more seriously though...

If each Quadra got their ideal... I mean, of course _every single type, _has a profession in every single career in the world. I mean, 7 billion people. Nuff said.

That being said, none of our societies would be lacking. But, based on their collective ideals, what would we be looking at?

Wouldn't it be: 

Alpha = Fun and Comfortably Intellectual. Everyone would work at something that they enjoy, and Alphas would find a way to decrease monotonous and repetitive tasks with robots. Exploration, creativity, puzzles, play. Society would progress steadily, but the importance of relaxation and break time would be paramount. There'd probably be big forums in every city to have big group discussions about just about anything. Silly or not. There would be a lot of cookies. The cookie dispenser would become more important than coffee makers.

Delta = Progressive and Creative. Deltas would work together to improve themselves, as well as their societal structure, in a doubtlessly creative way, while still allowing for downtime. There would be a very rapid scientific/cultural/medical progressive rate. It would be organized. Deltas probably would be much less concerned about 'fun', and the emotional atmosphere, preferring that everyone just be honest and work hard. They would probably have cookies, too, just not as many as the Alphas.


Beta = Energetic and Practical. I think of Betas as like... The sports enthusiasts. And those who aren't jumping around are probably doing Ashtanga yoga. There's also a lot of warm reading and hilarious gatherings. They're probably all concerned about being healthy and fit, to some degree, and of all of the Quadra, they'd probably live the longest, energetic lifestyles. Lots of traveling, so travel access would be increased, and they'd probably be the first to go to other galaxies. They would have delicious cookies, but there wouldn't be a lot of them.

Gamma = Intense and Intimately emotellectual. Gammas would glare at each other for awhile, before establishing the deepest, strongest relationships of all, in close knit circles. Doubtlessly they'd be the most organized, and there would be different sects classified into categorical professions, thinking of the individual's abilities and how to contribute efficiently into the core. Gammas would probably have robots. Lots of robots. And these robots would be emotional. And uhm.. The robots would be drawing and writing anime. Some gammas would forget to eat the cookies that the robots make. :kitteh:

Something like that?


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Uhmm...we are not the athletic type or anything like that lol, not really energetic or practical either. Just passionate, rebellious,open and loud )



Word Dispenser said:


> Hmm.. Your idea of an Alpha society isn't what I'd like.. And I don't think that would be an Alpha society either.
> 
> I mean, if you think about it in modern terms, there are a _lot _of Alpha geeks and nerds. So, uhm.. I think it's more likely that the 'campfire' would be like.. A D&D table. Or playing MMORPGs shamelessly together. Or, uhm.. I suppose a lot of us would be _making _games too. Reading books, doing artistic creative fun things... Lots of friends and warm happy times. We'd probably even go outdoors together, travelling, and enjoying good food and foreign fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

nichya said:


> Uhmm...we are not the athletic type or anything like that lol, not really energetic or practical either. Just passionate, rebellious,open and loud )


Well, you write what it'd be then. I was just having fun. :kitteh:


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

well about betas, a little copy pasting:

Betas are characterized as the "teenager" of the quadras: tenacious, theatrical, rebellious, and reforming. 

We would be singing in the rain in the streets and dancing to work, work? what work?! we would share the world's wealth among us to make a start and then we would have a lot of time to play, discuss and come up with creative ideas but possibly not apply them. Love would never be mediocre, every date would be a movie scene. Actually we would stop the whole idea of dating. Love will find its way. We would rebel a lot ! And yes there would be a lot of power games. We would possibly erase the education of today and we would open learning centers where curious people come to learn about anything whenever they feel like - morning sleep and half dream state is a virtue in beta quadra- and they would have guides not to lead them but to encourage them to find their talent and show them where to start. We would be a loud crowd where everyone expresses their opinion with a passion but noone would feel left out or offended, we would challenge each other a lot. Make games out of everything. We would never get bored as we are the dominant quadra - we do tend to think other quadras are boring and lacking passion and drive- We would build things just because we can or out of curiosity. Everyone would respect the other's space when they need their me time, it would be a different society overall which values passion, emotions, creativity, hypersensitivity, ideals and drive rather than materials and work success.

It would be a combination of peace and chaos though, lol so I am not sure how that would work out


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

nichya said:


> well about betas, a little copy pasting:
> 
> Betas are characterized as the "teenager" of the quadras: tenacious, theatrical, rebellious, and reforming.
> 
> ...


Cool. I think I wouldn't mind living in a Beta world. :kitteh:


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> The order is Alpha>Gamma>Delta>Beta, in my opinion. Because Gammas aren't likely to minimize human suffering at all, or choose that to be a primary goal... So why would they be on top? Or would they?


Lol I know this is a joke thread but I'm hoping you realise the moral implications of what you are saying. It sounds like total bullshit but maybe it was ironic. I'm hoping it was ironic.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

I know I would be bored out of mind in a delta world, that is for sure.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Lol I know this is a joke thread but I'm hoping you realise the moral implications of what you are saying. It sounds like total bullshit but maybe it was ironic. I'm hoping it was ironic.


Rule #1 : Never, ever take WD seriously. :kitteh:


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> Rule #1 : Never, ever take WD seriously. :kitteh:


Should I take that seriously?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Should I take that seriously?


Nope. :kitteh:


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Lol I know this is a joke thread but I'm hoping you realise the moral implications of what you are saying. It sounds like total bullshit but maybe it was ironic. I'm hoping it was ironic.


Someone's attached to their quadra~ Cute.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@Word Dispenser
So Alpha World would have the most cookies. :shocked: Guess I'll go with Alpha, then...


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

Amaterasu said:


> Someone's attached to their quadra~ Cute.


Not at all, otherwise I would have cared to respond to this thread in the first place. But under no circunstance could someone say any quadra in particular wouldn't be interested in minimizing human suffering. Seriously, it makes no sense, on what can you base that statement? Gammas are not idealistic? They don't care about the values of society? Wtf does that statement imply?

And seriously, you don't need to be condescending, especially based on such an erroneous judgement of my intentions.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Not at all, otherwise I would have cared to respond to this thread in the first place. But under no circunstance could someone say any quadra in particular wouldn't be interested in minimizing human suffering. Seriously, it makes no sense, on what can you base that statement? Gammas are not idealistic? They don't care about the values of society? Wtf does that statement imply?
> 
> And seriously, you don't need to be condescending, especially based on such an erroneous judgement of my intentions.


Uh not sure where you're reading the condescension from, I simply thought it was nice that you stood up for our quadra -_- I'm sure WD was probably sarcastic or humorous about what she said, I highly doubt she is actually a quadra elitist in disguise, and yet I liked that you made that clarification so no unnecessary stereotype is perpetuated for any other reader. I *know* what your intentions were, they were pretty damn obvious. I'm not allowed to find your defense endearing? I think you're the one assuming anything about my intentions (ie supposed condescension) with that statement.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Remember boys and girls, duality requires conflict.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

Amaterasu said:


> Uh not sure where you're reading the condescension from, I simply thought it was nice that you stood up for our quadra -_- I'm sure WD was probably sarcastic or humorous about what she said, I highly doubt she is actually a quadra elitist in disguise, and yet I liked that you made that clarification so no unnecessary stereotype is perpetuated for any other reader. I *know* what your intentions were, they were pretty damn obvious. I'm not allowed to find your defense endearing? I think you're the one assuming anything about my intentions (ie supposed condescension) with that statement.


Oh, I thought calling my thinking cute was condescending but I guess you didn't mean it that way after all. Regarding WD, I did give her the benefit of the doubt and I don't think she meant it the way I interpreted it now but given the amount of bullshit I see in these forums that's just standard behaviour lol, so it wouldn't surprise me to see something like that.

I still don't think you are getting my position though, not quite. I would think it was wrong regardless of what quadra people spoke of and I would call people out on their shit much more often if it wasn't for the reason that it'd also be a waste of time, probably. But seriously, I just hold no attachment to my quadra. As I said, if I did I would have actually cared to participate in this thread instead of finding it dull and uninteresting. Honestly, I'm only emotionally involved to some extent because if someone says something about a quadra I can sometimes feel it's being said to me because I am a part of that quadra. Same thing if someone said all ILIs are a bunch of nerds or lack empathy of whatever. Of course I'm going to be bothered because I _am_ an ILI and I am a gamma but that's the extent to which I am involved in this. Same thing when someone makes general statements like "adult white males", "gay people", "people who were black", which are so often completely idiotic. I don't know how to better explain it.

And I guess I instinctively found that remark condescending because "standing up for your group" is not something I particularly value. I just don't think that way. It's not my group, I don't have a group, I'm just being lumped together with these people I don't know and being called stuff. If I could, I'd have no group. I'm a complete individualist in that sense.



Stampede said:


> Remember boys and girls, duality requires conflict.


Oh shut up lol.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Lighten up, this is just a fun thread, generally teasing people of other quadras as to why our quadra is best. It's not supposed to be taken seriously.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Gamma, obviously.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> Maybe everyone should just say their second choice.
> 
> I choose Deltas.


In that case.. Alpha.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> Nonsense. We'd spend the time out-snarking each other, drowning in feelings and making inappropriate jokes. 50-60% of society would wear black and everyone would shamelessly watch anime all the time.


This is so accurate it hurts.


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

Amaterasu said:


> Nonsense. We'd spend the time out-snarking each other, drowning in feelings and making inappropriate jokes. 50-60% of society would wear black and everyone would shamelessly watch anime all the time.


That seems like an utopia.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

But of course you mean OUR 



Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> Lighten up, this is just a fun thread, generally teasing people of other quadras as to why our quadra is best. It's not supposed to be taken seriously.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

nichya said:


> well about betas, a little copy pasting:
> 
> Betas are characterized as the "teenager" of the quadras: tenacious, theatrical, rebellious, and reforming.
> 
> ...


I think you just explained what utopia would be like

My little idealistic heart sings while reading that :'D


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I wonder which quadra would wish to alleviate animal suffering over human suffering. roud:

It's an animal holocaust, people! :shocked:


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Oh, I thought calling my thinking cute was condescending but I guess you didn't mean it that way after all. Regarding WD, I did give her the benefit of the doubt and I don't think she meant it the way I interpreted it now but given the amount of bullshit I see in these forums that's just standard behaviour lol, so it wouldn't surprise me to see something like that.
> 
> I still don't think you are getting my position though, not quite. I would think it was wrong regardless of what quadra people spoke of and I would call people out on their shit much more often if it wasn't for the reason that it'd also be a waste of time, probably. But seriously, I just hold no attachment to my quadra. As I said, if I did I would have actually cared to participate in this thread instead of finding it dull and uninteresting. Honestly, I'm only emotionally involved to some extent because if someone says something about a quadra I can sometimes feel it's being said to me because I am a part of that quadra. Same thing if someone said all ILIs are a bunch of nerds or lack empathy of whatever. Of course I'm going to be bothered because I _am_ an ILI and I am a gamma but that's the extent to which I am involved in this. Same thing when someone makes general statements like "adult white males", "gay people", "people who were black", which are so often completely idiotic. I don't know how to better explain it.
> 
> And I guess I instinctively found that remark condescending because "standing up for your group" is not something I particularly value. I just don't think that way. It's not my group, I don't have a group, I'm just being lumped together with these people I don't know and being called stuff. If I could, I'd have no group. I'm a complete individualist in that sense.


I have encountered that sort of stance before, and my familiarity with it because of the sort of friends I tend to make led me to notice it in you too at the beginning. That's why I teased you about quadra attachment anyway, though yes you're right, I attributed a little more of it to serious attachment than what you say it is now (hence I thought it was "nice"). Anyway, my original comment wasn't supposed to be taken seriously, so that's that.




Wistfulness said:


> That seems like an utopia.


Did I mention the impeccably maintained rolling trashcans? All for you.




ScarlettHayden said:


> In that case.. Alpha.


You're not a gamma. Get out.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> You're not a gamma. Get out.


You can't tell someone who they are. That's rude. And there's a certain motto I'm very fond of: 

"Eat the rude".


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

ScarlettHayden said:


> You can't tell someone who they are. That's rude. And there's a certain motto I'm very fond of:
> 
> "Eat the rude".


Aww, someone got legitimately upset.

-_- 

Dude, I'm well aware of forum rules, which say no unsolicited typing allowed. Did you, like, read the thread title before deciding to get butthurt over simple things?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Everyone hates everyone.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd choose alpha as a second choice too... Due to my respect for Alpha NTs. I try not to care one way or the other about Alpha SFs.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> Aww, someone got legitimately upset.
> 
> -_-
> 
> Dude, I'm well aware of forum rules, which say no unsolicited typing allowed. Did you, like, read the thread title before deciding to get butthurt over simple things?


Who says I'm butthurt? You need to cleanse your lenses a bit.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Elyasis said:


> I'd choose alpha as a second choice too... Due to my respect for Alpha NTs. I try not to care one way or the other about Alpha SFs.


My mother is an alpha SF. We get on splendidly well.


----------

